

Dead children currency - jeremynixon
https://80000hours.org/2012/06/dead-children-currency-51/

======
a3voices
That's an interesting idea, but note that all currently living children will
die one day. And so will you and I. I'm not about to donate my money to delay
the inevitable for some random person. Everyone's body is a sinking ship. Find
other things to focus on.

~~~
tutufan
Wow, that's cold. Republican much?

The same argument could be made against providing any sort of universal
emergency medical services as well, but I sure wouldn't want to live in that
society.

